# PE Power Question For The Week



## spinup (Jul 10, 2016)

Week 1 Question For The Week can be found at:

www.spinupexams.com/

Under the "Question For The Week" tab.


----------



## spinup (Jul 17, 2016)

Week 2 Question posted.

www.spinupexams.com/

Previous week question(s) under previous week tab.


----------



## spinup (Aug 7, 2016)

Week 5 Question posted.

www.spinupexams.com/

Previous week question(s) under previous week tab.


----------



## spinup (Aug 21, 2016)

Week 7 Question posted. The question involves finding the short circuit current at the fault using the MVA and other methods.

www.spinupexams.com/

Previous week question(s) under previous week tab.


----------



## Phatso86 (Aug 25, 2016)

are all these in the book?

haven't cracked open that book yet

i need to get to it


----------



## TWJ PE (Aug 25, 2016)

Typically they are.


----------



## spinup (Sep 11, 2016)

Week 10 Question posted. The question involves ladder logic.

www.spinupexams.com/

Previous week question(s) under previous week tab.


----------

